# Manchester Dogs' Home Xmas Fair, Sat 14th November 2009



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted!


The Manchester Dogs' Home Xmas Fair will take place on Sat 14th November 2009 at Reddish Community Centre, Gorton Road, Reddish Stockport from 1pm to 4pm. Please come along and support us.


----------

